# Autohold



## ncpsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get the autohold feature to work on their Atlas? My father purchased a parking brake button with autohold for a Terramont and I have not been able to get it to work via OBD11. I have been able to get this to work in my MQB Tiguan within the brake control module after swapping, however the Atlas does not seem to like the settings changes. Was hoping this would have been straightforward as it was in my Tig. It does make sitting in traffic at lights a heck of alot better and does not cause the jerkyness of the start stop feature as releasing the brake, the car remains still (I do not mind the start stop now as much). 

So far I have gone through and checked against a few settings in the (03) Brakes control unit where byte 23 has a few options as well as several others. In adaptation there is an option for autohold as well. Each item tried, individually as well as in combinations, the Atlas would just complain that there was an electronic brake error, autohold was not functioning, or would throw a parking alert error. 

If I get some time I may pull the switch out of my tig to try in his Atlas, in an effort to rule out the switch, as the connectors are the same as well as the overall dimensions. The only difference, I can tell is the Tigs button is angled on the top where the Atlas button is flat to line up with the center console.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Following, I activated this on my Tiguan and would love to get this on my Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

I would love to have autohold activated on my Atlas.

Please keep us posted !


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Same thing here, subscribedopcorn:


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mnoury said:


> I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress
> View attachment 149916


How were you able to do it? Please let us know. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mnoury said:


> I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress
> View attachment 149916


Also how did you get the gear number to show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> Also how did you get the gear number to show?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The number of gear is shown by default for us in our region.

regarding the Auto hold

Control unit: 03 Brakes

Hardware version 5Q0614517BP
Software 0107

Long coding
Byte 23
Enable bit 0

Adaptation

Name: Monitoring of Function lamps
Values:
function_lamp_for_auto_hold_button:
Old value: 7
New value: 0
Mileage: 35233 km

Name: Auto Hold functional status
Values:
Personalized_settings:
Old value: Last_setting
New value: always_active

Name: Auto Hold functionality
Values:
Autohold_safeguard:
Old value: not_activated
New value: activated

*Optional To show the status in dashboard*

Long coding
Byte 8
Enable bit 1

Byte 19 
Enable bit 6


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Thanks a million. Does it work without any errors?


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

VW Teramont said:


> Thanks a million. Does it work without any errors?


Sometimes I get error and I have to reboot or clear the fault with OBDeleven
The error because of the button


----------



## VW Teramont (12 mo ago)

Thanks for clarifying that. I was wondering if you could provide enabling the lane assist configuration for VW Teramont through obdeleven. I really need it. Thanks again!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

mnoury said:


> The number of gear is shown by default for us in our region.
> 
> regarding the Auto hold
> 
> ...


What region are you in? Maybe I can change the region for my care to have it show up. I had it in my Q5. I was able to enable it via OBD11 but it is not an option on the Atlas.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

kocyk123 said:


> What region are you in? Maybe I can change the region for my care to have it show up. I had it in my Q5. I was able to enable it via OBD11 but it is not an option on the Atlas.


I am in Middle East

What is not showing up for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gear number by the gear position.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

kocyk123 said:


> Gear number by the gear position.





kocyk123 said:


> Gear number by the gear position.


I don’t think it is region based

Maybe it is enabled for our market 

What is your model 2021 or 2019

To share our gear code

And compare it with yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

It is 2019 SEL Premium with Digital Dash 2.0


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

kocyk123 said:


> It is 2019 SEL Premium with Digital Dash 2.0


Here we don’t have digital dash on 2019

2019 SEL

Below is the long code for 

Transmission module 02 
hardware 09G927158 
software 3493 

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Dashboard 17 
Hardware 3CN920750B
Software 2700

0B A5 17 1B EF 8C 80 08 11 88 7F 0B 50 01 00 00 80 00 00 00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

mnoury said:


> Sometimes I get error and I have to reboot or clear the fault with OBDeleven
> The error because of the button


Really interested in doing this, you say you get the error “because of button”, is that because you do not have the button installed and it needs to see the lamp ?


I see for the Tiguan you need 2 wires at the switch that run to the EPB module, I just checked my 2020 SE and the wires are missing on mine so adding the switch would not work unless I add the wiring.










Does anyone know any more than this, I’ll keep researching.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> Really interested in doing this, you say you get the error “because of button”, is that because you do not have the button installed and it needs to see the lamp ?
> 
> 
> I see for the Tiguan you need 2 wires at the switch that run to the EPB module, I just checked my 2020 SE and the wires are missing on mine so adding the switch would not work unless I add the wiring.
> ...


Hi

Yes the error I get is due to the absence of button.










I get it every time I start the car.

So what I do is that I don’t start the engine the first time only turn the switch on, turn it off and then start the engine.

Or The second option is to clear the error using OBdeleven.

Also when I open the door I get the error even If disabled the adaptation for scanning the door and seat belt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

OK thank you for the information I will investigate adding the extra wires first before I go further. Have you checked for the missing wires on your harness or do you have them already in place.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> OK thank you for the information I will investigate adding the extra wires first before I go further. Have you checked for the missing wires on your harness or do you have them already in place.


No I didn’t check for the wires.
Waiting for the button to arrive first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q8TurboMan (Jun 27, 2015)

mnoury said:


> The number of gear is shown by default for us in our region.
> 
> regarding the Auto hold
> 
> ...


I`m glad that someone tried it out after adding the Labels in OBDeleven, i owe all the credits to these guys MK100 ABS Coding i just copied the Labels.

None of the Adaptions is important except the Always active, i have the same Software and Hardware as you but i don`t have the last Adaption Channel "safeguard", to be honset it isn`t safe without a switch sometimes it annoys you and you really want to switch it off, plus it keeps giving errors so the only way out of it is adding the actual Button.


----------



## Q8TurboMan (Jun 27, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> What region are you in? Maybe I can change the region for my care to have it show up. I had it in my Q5. I was able to enable it via OBD11 but it is not an option on the Atlas.


Our region`s Trans is Byte 8 Bit 0 enabled only, yours is Byte 3 Bit 0

I tried to change it gives Function not available,also theres no known security access code for the Trans, give it a try it might work with you.

in my 2012 Jetta GLI i didn`t have it too, in my 2015 Scirocco i got it, for sure its region related thing but i got it enabled later on the GLI after a DSG Tune so i guess the only way around it i guess is something like Odis or a Reflash.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Q8TurboMan said:


> I`m glad that someone tried it out after adding the Labels in OBDeleven, i owe all the credits to these guys MK100 ABS Coding i just copied the Labels.
> 
> None of the Adaptions is important except the Always active, i have the same Software and Hardware as you but i don`t have the last Adaption Channel "safeguard", to be honset it isn`t safe without a switch sometimes it annoys you and you really want to switch it off, plus it keeps giving errors so the only way out of it is adding the actual Button.


Strange

Why you don’t have the safeguard adaptation.

We have the same model and trim level

2019 SEL

Even mine is from Kuwait stock

I don’t switch it off at all. When I had it in my previous cars (Audi A6 & Passat CC) I never turned it off.

I’ve ordered the button but I hope that autohold wires to ABS module are there because if not the button will not fix the errors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBBAK (11 mo ago)

mnoury said:


> Strange
> 
> Why you don’t have the safeguard adaptation.
> 
> ...


I thought you were able to enable it without any errors, anyways will be waiting for your updates


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

MOBBAK said:


> I thought you were able to enable it without any errors, anyways will be waiting for your updates


I mentioned in my first reply that I got errors.

Will see the output after I get the button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBBAK (11 mo ago)

mnoury said:


> I mentioned in my first reply that I got errors.
> 
> Will see the output after I get the button
> 
> ...


Oh, I missed that
Anyways hopefully it will work without any errors after the button is arrived but make sure the wire is available before you proceed


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

MOBBAK said:


> Oh, I missed that
> Anyways hopefully it will work without any errors after the button is arrived but make sure the wire is available before you proceed


If the wires are there will proceed 

If not I will live with the errors.

Errors are not deal breaker for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

